# trout in pineview?



## rick rudder (Oct 27, 2007)

anyone out there still believe theres trout in pineview? heard a rumor here and there but never seen any proof


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I never caught one out of there.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

But, you know, The North, South, and Middle Forks of the Ogden River drain into it. Those have trout in them. So, you would think that some of the trout would move into Pineview.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

I personally have caught brown trout in Pineview. They are in there but not plentiful. Those muskies are hungry fish!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

from what i hear there are a few trout in there. they are far and few between though. ive heard of browns in there and my friend caught a bow once.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are browns in there, and I have heard of the occasional rainbow, but like chuck said, they are few and far between.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I have caught a few browns in there. 8 years ago I caught a 6lb bow close the the boat club. A freind of mine caught a 30"+ brown throwing a J-13 for tigers a few years back.. what a hog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick, Doug Miller told me a few years back that pineview was a trout reservoir back in the day. I think he was reffering to late 70's early 80's. I never fished pineview during that time frame. I believe in 1987 they quit stocking trout because they didnt survive to well, then in 1988 the started stocking muskies and introduced bass. We all know what happens to a trout fishery after the stocking of those two species.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Trout, LM Bass, SM Bass, Tigers, Crappie, Perch, Bluegill, Catfish, Carp, Suckers and not to forget walleye, did I miss any? Pineview as had a few "back in the day"s. I remember catching good sized LM Bass numbering in the 50's and Tigers 32-44 inches in the 20's, each in a days catch. I think it goes something like this... Trout up until the 70's, LM up until the mid 80's and tigers in the mid 90's and to date. There are still some good fish left of all the species I've mentioned, it'll be interesting to see what the future holds.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I fished one of the small streams that went into pineview about 8 or 9 years ago, i cant remember which one or where exactly, but i must have caught 20 or so nice rainbows and at least 15 browns. Some were caught within throwing distance of the lake. There were also a few SM's and i caught 2 crappie. The small mouths didnt surprise me much, as i was very close to the lake, but that was the first and only time i have ever caught a crappie in moving water. Do the tigers ever go upstream? :?:


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Trout, LM Bass, SM Bass, Tigers, Crappie, Perch, Bluegill, Catfish, Carp, Suckers and not to forget walleye, did I miss any? Pineview as had a few "back in the day"s. I remember catching good sized LM Bass numbering in the 50's and Tigers 32-44 inches in the 20's, each in a days catch. I think it goes something like this... Trout up until the 70's, LM up until the mid 80's and tigers in the mid 90's and to date. There are still some good fish left of all the species I've mentioned, it'll be interesting to see what the future holds.


Walleye??? Never heard of a walleye coming out of there, and I have been fishing it for years....


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Earlier this 07 season we caught 2 nice size browns in Pineview. Caught them while trolling for Tigers. These where happen-en-stance catches.

This one was caught while trolling in late April 07 in the South Fork bay now totally dried up.










This one was caught again trolling in early May 07 in the North bay a smaller bay where the farm house is at. This area may have now only 3-4 feet of water.










Also a year early later in the season we hooked into a rainbow again trolling off Browning point but the fish tossed the lure at the side of the boat before we got it netted. So yep there are trout in PV but as stated in small numbers. :wink: :wink:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

FC2, many, many, yes many years ago we had them show up in our secondary water lines. Probably somewhere in the nieghborhood of 40 yrs ago.I don't know whether they ever got big enough to catch and I believe it was in a drought year when the water was drawn down.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

The pineview expert k2muskie is here! 

Those are some nice browns indeed.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Like has been mentioned, there ARE trout in the view but not very many. Most are very large and they have to be to keep themselves alive.[attachment=0:1ubakv26]My brown.jpg[/attachment:1ubakv26]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. Either those are some tiny feet or that's a huge brown. G'job.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Wow. Either those are some tiny feet or that's a huge brown. G'job.


That is a size 11 1/2 foot there. That brown was huge! My biggest trout to date.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! That's a real mount, right? Looks real to me.


----------

